# Liquid soap - too easy



## Soaps_and_more (Aug 19, 2017)

This wonderful site has taught me how to make liquid soap. IrishLass in particular has wonderful tutorials and explanations.  Can't thank everyone enough.

Soaping has taught me so much and one of things is, that there are usually many ways to be successful. So I wanted to post my recipe and method. Maybe it will be helpful to others.


Having read the post here many times, I decided to go ahead, do everything differently and see how it goes.
Spoiler: it well wonderfully well, even a bit disappointing, because too easy 

Made a small batch to try things - 500 g
Water to oil ratio 80%
13 % SF (yes, I know, but maybe it will work out in the end. So far, so good)

250g Coconut oil 50%
150g Castor oil 30%
50g Cocoa butter 10%
50g Babassu 10%

Glycerin instead of water
KoH (90% strength)


I gently warmed the glycerin and dissolved the KoH. Bring it to a boil and then it will turn translucent again.

Take it off the heat and mix it into the liquid oils, turn on the stick blender for about 2 mins, until bubbles flying all around. 
And that's it.
Lid on and leave it be.

The whole thing turned a lovey honey-like liquid.
Tried the bubblyness and was already quite happy

But decided to add 2 % of coco glucoside for enhanced bubbles and also because I had it lying around.
Diluted 2:1 (soap:distilled water) and used the stick blender shortly again.

The end result has me jumping up and down with joy!

Wonderful bubbly liquid soap. Could not be happier!

* excuse the crappy picture. Am too excited to wait for all the bubbles to go away and for the sun to come out (finally its a bit cooler here in Austria, we are having a hot summer  )


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 19, 2017)

Soaps_and_more said:


> I gently warmed the glycerin and dissolved the KoH. Bring it to a boil and then it will turn translucent again.   Take it off the heat and mix it into the liquid oils, turn on the stick  blender for about 2 mins, until bubbles flying all around.
> And that's it.   Lid on and leave it be.   The whole thing turned a lovey honey-like liquid.


Brava! Well done!  :clap:   :clap:


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 22, 2017)

That's exactly how I make my liquid soap as well. 
My problem is dilution. I still haven't mastered that. But making the paste is easy peasy. 
Yours looks great.


----------



## Soaps_and_more (Aug 22, 2017)

The dilution is the hardest. But start with too little distilled water, intentionally, and then work your way up.

For me it seems that adding the dermofeel which is a co-emulsifier changed everything. Now it is not anymore a true and classic soap, but something modified, but I love the texture of it. 

I wanted to change the picture in the first post, but don't know how to do it. So here is another one I took, when I had calmed down and could take one with sun and less bubbles 

Soaping makes me very happy, very excited and very happy


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 22, 2017)

I use sodium lactate at 2% of my total paste weight when diluting and that seems to help it dilute faster. 
I usually start my dilutions at a 3:1 ratio (paste:liquid) but depending on the oils I use to make the paste will drastically change the dilution rates. I don't make liquid soap often, and when I do it's just for myself and my family since I haven't perfected it.


----------



## smengot0 (Sep 15, 2017)

Lovely liquid soap. Soooo clear. Please what was your lye concentration percentage? Thanks


----------

